# Gigaware PC Camera w/ Mic - No Audio



## drc16 (Jan 16, 2009)

I've been able to get my PC Camera installed properly and working, but I have no idea how to make the mic work. Parents bought this for me so they can see and speak with my kids...they can see them great, but we are unable to communicate. Any help is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Is the mic muted?

Open the Control Panel>Sound Devices>Setup Microphone


----------



## drc16 (Jan 16, 2009)

In my control panel, my sound devices do not show any type of webcam or imaging device. Only 2 microphones, but of which are working and not muted. The only place where I can find the camera is when I go to the Device Manager. Any ideas where to look next?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Of the 2 mics that show up in the Sound devices is the one for the Web cam the default mic?

What is the make and model of the computer?
Bill


----------



## drc16 (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks for your help! My computer is an HP Pavilion a1742n.

Of the 2 mics that show up, one mic indicates it is a USB mic device. I'm assuming that belongs to the webcam which is plugged into one of the USB ports. When I speak into the mic on the back of the camera, it appears the audio is in fact working. I have set that as the default and will test it out with my dad tomorrow to verify. I'm thinking you've pointed out the obvious - that's how it usually is I'm sure.

I will let you know if the problem is solved. Thanks again!!


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Let me know.
If it does not, check the program you are using (ex. Skype).
It may also be detecting the 2 mics so you may have to select the correct one.
Bill


----------



## Cstevensinc (Feb 10, 2009)

drc16 said:


> I've been able to get my PC Camera installed properly and working, but I have no idea how to make the mic work. Parents bought this for me so they can see and speak with my kids...they can see them great, but we are unable to communicate. Any help is appreciated. Thanks!


-----------------------------------------------------------
Hi.
i'm having a similar problem. 
I have a dell 6400 laptop.
XP Media Center. I wanted to have
the stereo mix feature so i went to a site
and downloaded it... i can give it yous if you like.

Now,my GIGware usb mic dont work anymore. just a cheapy one.

Nothings muted, theres just no sound. The programs recognize it. just
no sound..

HELP..

Thanks.


----------



## bricks973 (Mar 14, 2009)

Yeah I had the gigaware too webcam/mic and had the same problem. Just go to control panel - sound and audio devices - sound recording - (you should have 2 or more options here. One of them should be USB 2.0 Webcam. Select that one. Then click volume and make sure its not muted)

Then go to voice tab. select USB 2.0 Webcam under voice recording. For some reason, the settings sometimes go back to the sound card selection so you might have to go through these settings again if it stops working.


----------

